# Introducing "Boddington"



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's our first HWV, we were last owned by a Vizsla in 1995 - 2010 and this boy Bod is totally different in character, soooooo much easier in some ways - so far! Not sleeping through nights just yet so it's been a week of taking it easy and getting up every 3 or 4 hours! He's sleeping alone though, we have cats and a mini schnauzer (who's NOT impressed with this young whippersnapper and put him in his place several times and refuses to play with him alone). I'm interested in getting him onto a BARF diet instead of dry food. Gave them both a chicken wing (frozen) this morning  He hasn't made one 'business' mistake since he came to live with us at 7 weeks 6 days old which has impressed me! He's learning to be much more gentle on mouthing now and doesn't jump up AT all! Am praying this will continue!!! He's sitting for attention, food, to go out, to come in...he's REALLY fast at learning. Crated in the car for daily journeys also been on a train! Been to our local pub to meet vaccinated dogs  Can't get him out and about 'proper' until he's vaccinated fully at 11 weeks old so we've just used common sense and taken him out in our arms anyway. He accompanies my schnauzer into the fields (no dogs) with a line trailing. He's learning to lie down this week and I plan to introduce more and more raw bones/food. I can't get over how much he needs sleep but only an hour or so at a time but then only awake for max 1.5hrs/2 hrs! LOVING this character, great little person he's turning out to be  adore the cuddles but I refuse to have him on the couch/bed/upstairs as none of the other animals do even though originally was sooooooo tempting at 2am....3am....4am... 

This forum has been a godsend, I've read so much thankyou to everyone who contributes their experiences, so funny reading exactly same things we're going through!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, I'm in love! I've been having crazy puppy fever since I found out about a promising litter to be, here in the States. One day I will take the plunge into having two, but for now I will enjoy your boy from afar. Thanks for getting those pics up so quickly!


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wondering if it's all going to be soooooo easy with Boddington!


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

It's been a looooong day!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's compulsory to take a whv pup to the pub, purely for socialisation haha


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I see you're in UK JoBod, north or south?....just wondering Bod's lines


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi we're in the Midlands


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

JoBod said:


> Hi we're in the Midlands


I'll class that as south then...well south from us in Cumbria


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Aldozovolgyi-Drotos Dabas for Morganna (Imp Hun) is his father (Dabas)

and 
Honey Buzzard is his mother (Morganna Abbie is his grandmother)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I was wondering what happened to Dabas. He's sired some litters for my girl's breeder. Stunning dog!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

JoBod said:


> Aldozovolgyi-Drotos Dabas for Morganna (Imp Hun) is his father (Dabas)
> 
> and
> Honey Buzzard is his mother (Morganna Abbie is his grandmother)


I'll have to have a scan through Elvis's pedigree, see if we're related


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Boddington is now 14 weeks old (and 2 days ) and he's continuing to amaze me - the difference between a wire haired vizsla and smooth being that they're calmer DEFINITELY shown to be true. Bod is a real sweet heart and we're still in the honeymoon smitten stage. I'm not sure if we're just better 'parents' now or if he really is soooooo easy going and taken everything in his (sadly getting bigger) stride. Our cats are Ragdoll and Ragdoll X which must also help with the chill pill effect he seems to have taken since birth.

The puppy housetraining tips of answering every squeak from his crate was well worth persevering the few 3 weeks of tiredness, every 3 hours taking him to pee and then self soothing to go back to crate (which is in the kitchen) I would hoover, hairdryer on or tumble dryer on, wash up, whatever I could to being boring and standing like a zombie if he did that heartbreaking whittering they do when very tiny, always cuddles and picking him up but, determined he had to learn although he was alone I was still there. I've found he's now totally happy wide awake in the crate, chewing his pig ear or kong.

He still insists on getting up, wide awake at 5am-5.25am, for all of 10 mins to do his 'business' and I now feed him his breakfast as he then proceeds to fall asleep until at LEAST 9am! Lazy boy? No matter what time we put him to bed in his crate, and a last pee by 9/9.30pm. He sleeps so much! One day when he was still asleep at 6am we were wide awake panicking he must've died in his sleep....

His eyes are a dead giveaway when he gets crocodiley and zoomies attacks are now averted and he flops in his crate happily if he's been awake for longer than 2/3 hours! Daily we go for two walks meeting lots of other dogs, joggers, cyclists and the lake with geese/ducks/swans and then pop into the dog friendly cafe on site where he's learned to sit quietly as long as people don't see him (when all **** breaks loose with OOOoooos and cuddles galore!) We've taken him to various walks, forest or open fields with sheep/lambs, lakes - he's dipping toes in the water as our other dog swims he's trying to follow  More time needed yet. We're taking him to a big vizsla meet up end of this month. He's only ever 'pointed' at a butterfly, tried to eat a bumble bee and HAS eaten a snail  His sense of smell in 'find it' games is fantastic so that's my best method of distraction in busy places (joggers etc!)

He can 'sit' 'lie down' and 'find it' - favourite game whether in the house or out on walks. He will 'wait' while I clip claws or look in ears or feeding - teaching patience is important! I still can't see the point in our puppy classes but will keep going for next 4 weeks as I've paid for it! Haven't found anything of use taught really - the people need training not the pups. I'm not interested in teaching him stand for the vet!, or how to like to be hugged?! Would like to find a more 'gundog' type class but still searching. He loves to play tugofwar with me, but releases toys happily and immediately 'gives' when I say 'dead'. He carries everything to me he finds which is making me a very tidy housewife! He's not shown one ounce of guarding/possessiveness or testing of any boundary yet - that's surely coming over next few months??? He fixates on the bunny in the pen only until you call him then he's happy to ignore - ditto with our two hens (who are now penned up as they've chased him across the garden and pecked near his face one too many times  and they always try to steal his food/bones causing much frustration from him as his bark doesn't scare them away!) He's overstepped the mark with one of the hens by trying to sniff and then GRAB at her bottom, he had the hard stare from her for so long he ran off across the garden she's such a velociraptor in disguise!

He's simply a joy and I must sound like the Precious Parent but hoping I'm not, we do have another dog (older mini schnauzer) and although she won't play with him at all as he's too silly she's now happy to put up with all his clumsy feet or initial chewing her lead thereby nearly strangling her on a walk. They travel separately in our car and sleep separately out of sight from one another so she gets plenty of peace! She gives up to him every toy after growling like mad to keep possession which worried me as other dogs he meets out walking do not give away balls/toys but he's learned from some pretty grumpy dogs to give space. She's learned to ignore his bounces as harmless puppy bursting energy. So long as he doesn't dare bounce ON her! She probably doesn't remember herself doing the same thing to our elderly vizsla all those years ago!


----------



## 62707 (Apr 3, 2016)

Bod taking over my photo library!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, they have a habit of taking over the photo library. My wife remarked that I take more pictures of the dogs than I do of the kids.....apparently "well the dogs are better looking" wasn't the correct answer...ouch!


----------

